# Obscure japanese and chinese avant- composers on naxos?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i was wondering since i like japanese and chinese composers what should i get , im not naxosOphobic on contrary naxos made me discover some artists at a rather cheap price, even if its not decca or deutsch gramophone or the greatest conductors it still deliver...

So im looking for obscure japanese and chinese classical composers of the avant *available on naxos *Worth checking out even if there not necessarly fameous outside there native country.

I like Stravinsky intensity and bartokian atmosphere and Schoenberg atonality
maybe some japanese and chinese pay tribute to these great composer in there way but
respecting there own musical tradition.

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:

p.s I know Ge gan ru, masao ohki, Yoritsune Matsudaira,Takemitsu, tan dun beside these guys who interresting?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Not too obscure, but Toshio Hosokawa now has three volumes in Naxos's Japanese classics series (two orchestral, one flute music). Mayuzumi also ran in avant-garde circles.

For a non-Naxos recommendation, I would suggest this disc of Japanese string quartets, available at budget price from Apex.









From it, the Yashiro is the most traditional, and it seems modeled primarily on Bartok and Berg (Lyric Suite), while the others are all more towards the avant-garde end of things (including Takemitsu's).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Merzbow is a Japanese avant-gardist, I'm not sure if the Classical Music community really claims him as their own though.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´m not aware of any Chinese composers writing anything but very mildly modern classical music (say Shosty-like), usually inspired by Chinese folklore and tradition. I wouldn´t describe *Tan Dun *or *Ge Gan Ru *or *Bright Sheng *as really beyond that characterization. They probably exist, but without much public attention or recognition.
Perhaps others can correct this assumption.

I guess it´s very likely though that a Chinese experimenting niche will gradually evolve, as a parallel to - so far timid - developments in the other arts.

Japanese and Koreans form a bigger bunch among such composers.

*Tona Scherchen* is definitely avant-garde, but has been working in the West http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tona_Scherchen


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought fews cd: Hosokawa's landscape quite amazing(thanks Mahlerian), Isang Yun chamber symphony 1 from korea(was a guess) i was expecting something more wild, not a bad lisen kinda mellow more orthodox than i could imagine but i like Gong-Hu for harp and strings.Finally i bought some Takemitsu cd called a flock descends into the pentagonal garden , did not hate it but i find it standard compared to what i heard from him before, it feel this record is his most easy lisening so far.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> IFinally i bought some Takemitsu cd called a flock descends into the pentagonal garden , did not hate it but i find it standard compared to what i heard from him before, it feel this record is his most easy lisening so far.


You mean this Naxos release?










The performances on it are extremely tepid. The same music gets better performances on these discs:


















These discs are also coupled with works from his earlier, more outwardly avant-garde, period, although the style of his music was actually pretty consistent between the two.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

violadude said:


> Merzbow is a Japanese avant-gardist, I'm not sure if the Classical Music community really claims him as their own though.


He's a noise, industrial artist. Nothing classical about him, really. Unless you've heard something I didn't.


----------

